# Woman with phantom third arm



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.swissinfo.ch/eng/front/D...ct=105&sid=10522330&rss=true&ty=st&ref=ti_spa


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That is one weird story, JT. I've heard of phantom limbs in amputees, but this one is definitely bizarre.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

That is more common than you think. After a few beers I normally tell everyone about my third leg.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

DeathTouch said:


> That is more common than you think. After a few beers I normally tell everyone about my third leg.


me too!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Freaky.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I bet it makes juggling easier.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

thats insane haha


----------

